# Flatbands on a budget



## dragonmaster

Ive been reading the post about chained rubber bands and I shoot with them on and off more on right now than off. They work great on my bent wire shooters. I use a 4 3 2 taper. Well it got me thinking about another post about 105 rubber bands so the other day I was in the office supply store picking up some 32 and was looking for some 105 witch they didn't have but but said they could order most any thing I wanted. I explained what I wanted them for and I preferred latex rubber. They were nice enough to get on line and start searching to find something that would meet my needs and what they came up with was a 105 thats 55% rubber and 45% latex."sorry forgot the brand" I picked them up today got home and right away got two out cut them with my pocket knife tied on a pouch with a 32 and tied the set to a frame the same way with a 32 went out back to give them a try. They really surprised me as the seemed to do as well as the pure gum rubber Ive used be for. took 100 or so shoots and they did great even in this cool weather its in the 50s here.Well a 1 pound bag only cost me $4.50 and it looks like I may get a good 50 band sets out of this bag the 1/4 pound bag of 32s were $2.Io the band sets are easy to make so that seems like a bargain to me.Sorry bout the pore pic.


----------



## jmplsnt

Good post DM and always good to know what others out there are trying. Today I made up a few sets of chains myself and shot for a few hours.


----------



## lucifer93

Good post Dragonmaster i have also ordered some fat rubber bands here in the UK. Your right they do make good, cheap flatbands


----------



## dragonmaster

Forgot to mention when cut the bands are about 5/8" by 10 1/2". I can make a band set in a few minutes wile taking a break. Sorry if this sounds funny been punch drunk for a little wile.


----------



## The Gopher

I've been using 107's for a while, these are just longer than the 105's. The "natural rubber" bands from alliance are stretchy enough i can use one band doubled over giving me enough for my draw length this configuration of 107 doubles is quite fast i think for the priceof them. oncei get aroundto getting my new chrono set up i will report on the speed.


----------



## Rayshot

I appreciate people sharing what they find and are using, so Thanks DM. And Gopher.


----------



## Nico

Good post DM

Those are great rubbberbands, I have used the 107 pale gold crepe from alliance rubberbands, I had those set up on my old Victor 20 vintage fork. It shoots those 44 cal lead balls very well and I suspect those .36 cal lead balls that jump gave me which conveniently fit inside the Victor 20 ammo holder would be a great combo with these kind of bands for some hunting.

My pop used to tell me that once in a while when he was a kid he used large wide rubberbands to make his slingshots, when he was either fresh out of red inntertube bands or the emerging round solid bands of his time. Said he killed many quail with those wide rubberband bands.

Wonderful post..


----------



## dragonmaster

Think I might take a walk back to the office supply store and order some 107 as well.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

As said above excellent post DM.









Yet another innovative, cheap, practical, and effective elastic option to those new and experienced to try.

I'd like to know what preforms better the 105s or the 107s....

I just made a set of doubled theragolds and I was frustrated by how much time it consumed to cut and attach compared to the chains, so I would love a quick and easy flatband option.

Gopher, you say the alliance 107's have good speed when doubled? How is the draw on them? It sounds like a good idea, if they are longer and stretchier than the 105's than I can imagine they may be better.
Are these them? : http://www.amazon.co...90303481&sr=8-3
http://www.shoplet.c...er%20Bands/srch

Also, has anyone considered the size 117B, I would think they are even larger and that may be something for someone to experiment with.....possibly a butterfly like draw?

Nico, how would you compare the 107s to your 444/555 32's in regards to their speed and durability. I love to hear and learn things about new cheap and easy forms of elastics, this is an excellent thread for sure!

If you do get some 107s DM, would you be so kind as to do a little comparison, no need for complicated testing and equipment if you don't have it.....just your observations and opinions since you'll have both.

Great thread, great input, keep it going everyone, maybe this should just be an alternative bandsets topic in the future, I have no doubt it would help out and inspire many...

Take Care Everyone, keep up the good input! - John


----------



## dragonmaster

So far the 105's seem to do as well as the red gum rubber band set I got from flatband Gary. I've shot them up to 20 meters in cool weather and 10 to 15 shoots wile the bands are still warm from my pocket do very well IMA. I've been maxing the rubber to about a 35 to 40 inch draw "thats a rough guess" as my normal draw is 28 inch's and the draw with these is about 1/4 butterfly.


----------



## Nico

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Nico, how would you compare the 107s to your 444/555 32's in regards to their speed and durability. I love to hear and learn things about new cheap and easy forms of elastics, this is an excellent thread for sure!
> 
> If you do get some 107s DM, would you be so kind as to do a little comparison, no need for complicated testing and equipment if you don't have it.....just your observations and opinions since you'll have both.
> 
> Great thread, great input, keep it going everyone, maybe this should just be an alternative bandsets topic in the future, I have no doubt it would help out and inspire many...
> 
> Take Care Everyone, keep up the good input! - John


Hi John,

Although the 107 rubberbands are great, they have no where near the power of the red chains which are much faster, durability wise its touch and go. The 107 is 7 inches long so I just make a short 7 inch band from the loops cut open its 14 inches. Comparatively the 107s in this set up will not shoot same weighted 14-16 gram stones as fast as the red chains in 444 especially not as fast as a 555 chain of the red 32s.

The 107s work best with lighter ammo such as 44 cal lead or 1/2 inch steelies or better still .36 leads then you see some impressive speed from the 107s







But as DM said the 5/8 rubberbands seem to perform similar to gum rubber strips.


----------



## dragonmaster

Well I broke the first band set today. I don't have a exact count but shot over 300 3/8 steel with them pulling them to there max. Know as the bands began to wear the performance did drop some but no worse than any other band set Ive used. I did a lot of shooting today as I was unable to shoot for the past few weeks so I did wear out a few sets all ranging from 150 to 300 shots so I have to say for the back yard plinker these would make a good band set for 20 meters or less. As always wear eye protection and check your frame and bands for wear and damage often. IT will be about a week befor I can order a bag of 107's to test and compare but will give my thoughts for what there worth.


----------



## darren

man these 107s sound great i am ordering a 1lb box over the week


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Had to check back in on this thread to bump it and hear some more information.

Just wondering, Darren and Dragonmaster, did you happen to get a bag of 107's yet?

And DM, if you did, and have been able to shoot a bit, hows the comparison?

I may get some of either the 107's or the 105's this coming weekend, they will really help me out with knocking up a few Christmas present slingshots with some spare bands included.

Feedback from anyone would be great, if nothing else, I will get a small amount just because I enjoy experimenting. 
Thanks - John


----------



## Rayshot

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Had to check back in on this thread to bump it and hear some more information.
> 
> Just wondering, Darren and Dragonmaster, did you happen to get a bag of 107's yet?
> 
> And DM, if you did, and have been able to shoot a bit, hows the comparison?
> 
> I may get some of either the 107's or the 105's this coming weekend, they will really help me out with knocking up a few Christmas present slingshots with some spare bands included.
> 
> Feedback from anyone would be great, if nothing else, I will get a small amount just because I enjoy experimenting.
> Thanks - John


Glad you bumped this up Bane', as I too intended to keep up with this post and the bands mentioned .


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

No problem Ray, I think a lot more threads should be bumped up and elaborated on more often. There are so many posts and topics, and pages these days its difficult to keep on top of everything. Making it harder and harder to find things your looking for and new members begin asking repetitive questions because of it.

Just my thoughts, expect some more bumping from me on older topics that are very useful and interesting. This one highlights a new inexpensive and easy band type that looks like it has a promising future ahead......

Regards - John


----------



## NaturalFork

The Gopher said:


> I've been using 107's for a while, these are just longer than the 105's. The "natural rubber" bands from alliance are stretchy enough i can use one band doubled over giving me enough for my draw length this configuration of 107 doubles is quite fast i think for the priceof them. oncei get aroundto getting my new chrono set up i will report on the speed.


I actually just ordered some alliance 107 gold bands.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Ahh RM, those Alliances are the ones I've had my eye on for the future







. I'd love to see some pictures and hear some of your thoughts on them when they come in and you get banded up.

Look forward to hearing from you....I'll surely post right away if I ever get a hold of some this week.

Cheers - John


----------



## bbshooter

I used the #107 rubberbands on two naturals, with large pouches, for rock shooting. I cut the bands on one end and used the full length, allowing a 1 inch tie on at the both the fork and pouch. That left a band 10 inches long.

I found that the full 10 inches was a little soft hitting compared to natural latex or theraband gold. I finally decided to cut the bands shorter for more power at my draw length. However, other projects have taken up my time and the shorter band idea is on my list of 'things to do'.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Thanks for the input BB








, I too would be interested in using them for some stones, or simply as fun,simple, no worries target bands....

It's really nice to hear that you tried a few different ways of setting them up, When you do happen to find the time (time is the knife in the back of all mankind!!







) please let us know what configuration ended up working best for you. I'll probably try them normal length without cutting, and then maybe full length after cutting in half but possibly doubled, we'll see, it will all come to me with a little use.

It seems quite a few members have delved in these types of large rubberbands, I hope there are more that will drop in and share some knowledge and experiences.....

Thanks - John


----------



## NaturalFork

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Ahh RM, those Alliances are the ones I've had my eye on for the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd love to see some pictures and hear some of your thoughts on them when they come in and you get banded up.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you....I'll surely post right away if I ever get a hold of some this week.
> 
> Cheers - John


I will let you know for sure!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

> I will let you know for sure!


Okay, I really can't wait for some nice pictures and maybe a little review RM!

Just a little update, went over to Office Max yesterday....no luck!!!








They didn't have anything bigger than #64s (which I picked u in a 1/4 lb







)......so I will wait a bit for RM's update (or others) then order some Alliance 107's offline, because the local office supply didn't have them either when I checked...

Regards - John


----------



## The Gopher

i double up the 107's. i can just get enough draw length from a single 107 doubled over. with this configuration they seem to hit pretty hard.


----------



## Nico

I've used the Alliance pale gold crepe 107s before in the unopened loop its only 7 inches but when I set this up I used these on my old Victor20 slingshot and it was shooting 44 cal lead balls with a lot of force.

There are other types of wide rubberbands you can use, such as the kind used for Ceramic molds they are supposed to be a little thicker and its something I will explore and report in this thread. I was telling John that I had a friend when I was in my teens who _only ever used wide rubberbands for his homemade naturals _of course he had this opportunity cos his granny worked in a place that supplied these.


----------



## dragonmaster

Sorry I haven't got back on this post for awhile been fighting a cluster headache that has given me little time to function for awhile but will be ordering some 107's this morning but in this cold the performance will be a little on the low side I might try some indoor shooting as I don't do that to often the 105's have done well even in the cold weather IMHO are good target bands and the longevity is not to bad


----------



## John-Boy

Check these out guys Clicky

I haven't tried these yet,







but i imagine they could work as flatbands, what you think!!


----------



## Delaney

I seem to remember a thread on one of the forums at some point where somebody mentioned trying these pallet bands. I cant remember exactly what was said but i think the general conclusion was that they weren't elastic enough to be effective, but dont quote me on that this is just a vague recollection. i am about to order either some of the 105s or 107s though so lets try to get a consensus on which is better im leaning toward the longer ones because im a big guy with a long draw and i figure i can always shorten them up a bit but i still want some good power so im still undecided. Either way i like the idea of such a cheap and easy band especially since im giving so many slings as gifts this year and mostly to people that will just take a couple of shots out the backdoor and thus would have no use for (nor i think the strength to pull) something like the hunter bands.


----------



## dragonmaster

Just walked to the office supply store and ordered a box of 107's from allince they cost Little more from them and I have to pay a shipping charge but still a good price so I'll be trying these out this weekend I hope depends on the weather


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Great input everyone! I'm glad this thread continues to develop, it just keeps getting better and better. I'm sure the wealth of opinions, data, and information will explode once all of these people get their bands in.

Delaney:


> i am about to order either some of the 105s or 107s though so lets try to get a consensus on which is better im leaning toward the longer ones because im a big guy with a long draw and i figure i can always shorten them up a bit but i still want some good power so im still undecided. Either way i like the idea of such a cheap and easy band especially since im giving so many slings as gifts this year and mostly to people that will just take a couple of shots out the backdoor and thus would have no use for (nor i think the strength to pull) something like the hunter bands.


At this point there is no final consensus (as with any elastic really) it has seemed like overall from a power standpoint, more people have used the 107s and liked their performance. Going by previous knowledge and practicality, I can infer that if both the 105 bands and the 107s both from Alliance and put head to head, the 105s cut in half to full length, and the 107s left "doubled"....... then yes, I'd say there is little doubt which is faster at similar draw lengths. And seeing as they are from the same company they will probably last around the same amount of time.

I too am giving away a large number of slingshots this holiday season and the months to come and I'm really hoping these turn out to be the serviceable and incredibly easy to attach and maintain bands that I can give away on forks with a spare set. They just seem ideal for that purpose, sort of the poor and inexperienced man's golden elastic (speaking in regards to hose receiving them as gifts new to slingshots)....Time will tell as all of this information starts to flow in and build up a case for them.

Cheers - John

P.S. Hope you feel better and it's nothing too serious DM, a few years back I would get struck with clustered migraines every 6 months or so for 3 straight days. Terrible ordeal, I feel for you........ it basically renders you paralyzed.


----------



## dragonmaster

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Great input everyone! I'm glad this thread continues to develop, it just keeps getting better and better. I'm sure the wealth of opinions, data, and information will explode once all of these people get their bands in.
> 
> Delaney:
> 
> 
> 
> i am about to order either some of the 105s or 107s though so lets try to get a consensus on which is better im leaning toward the longer ones because im a big guy with a long draw and i figure i can always shorten them up a bit but i still want some good power so im still undecided. Either way i like the idea of such a cheap and easy band especially since im giving so many slings as gifts this year and mostly to people that will just take a couple of shots out the backdoor and thus would have no use for (nor i think the strength to pull) something like the hunter bands.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point there is no final consensus (as with any elastic really) it has seemed like overall from a power standpoint, more people have used the 107s and liked their performance. Going by previous knowledge and practicality, I can infer that if both the 105 bands and the 107s both from Alliance and put head to head, the 105s cut in half to full length, and the 107s left "doubled"....... then yes, I'd say there is little doubt which is faster at similar draw lengths. And seeing as they are from the same company they will probably last around the same amount of time.
> 
> I too am giving away a large number of slingshots this holiday season and the months to come and I'm really hoping these turn out to be the serviceable and incredibly easy to attach and maintain bands that I can give away on forks with a spare set. They just seem ideal for that purpose, sort of the poor and inexperienced man's golden elastic (speaking in regards to hose receiving them as gifts new to slingshots)....Time will tell as all of this information starts to flow in and build up a case for them.
> 
> Cheers - John
> 
> P.S. Hope you feel better and it's nothing too serious DM, a few years back I would get struck with clustered migraines every 6 months or so for 3 straight days. Terrible ordeal, I feel for you........ it basically renders you paralyzed.
Click to expand...

Thank John Ive been going through this every three to four years since I was a teenager this time it was light but the have been verry bad.

The 105 I got are from a different company but for a target band they hit pretty hard and last as long as outher flatbands Ive used.


----------



## Brewman

Those bands are not bad if you do not have access to pure gum rubber sheets that can be cut to size and shape. For the life of me I don't know why more people don't just get the band sets by Bill Herriman or Gary Miller. Seems like a lot less work and max performance is assured.


BaneofSmallGame said:


> As said above excellent post DM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another innovative, cheap, practical, and effective elastic option to those new and experienced to try.
> 
> I'd like to know what preforms better the 105s or the 107s....
> 
> I just made a set of doubled theragolds and I was frustrated by how much time it consumed to cut and attach compared to the chains, so I would love a quick and easy flatband option.
> 
> Gopher, you say the alliance 107's have good speed when doubled? How is the draw on them? It sounds like a good idea, if they are longer and stretchier than the 105's than I can imagine they may be better.
> Are these them? : http://www.amazon.co...90303481&sr=8-3
> http://www.shoplet.c...er%20Bands/srch
> 
> Also, has anyone considered the size 117B, I would think they are even larger and that may be something for someone to experiment with.....possibly a butterfly like draw?
> 
> Nico, how would you compare the 107s to your 444/555 32's in regards to their speed and durability. I love to hear and learn things about new cheap and easy forms of elastics, this is an excellent thread for sure!
> 
> If you do get some 107s DM, would you be so kind as to do a little comparison, no need for complicated testing and equipment if you don't have it.....just your observations and opinions since you'll have both.
> 
> Great thread, great input, keep it going everyone, maybe this should just be an alternative bandsets topic in the future, I have no doubt it would help out and inspire many...
> 
> Take Care Everyone, keep up the good input! - John


----------



## M.J

I got my 107s today and really like them so far. Ordered from Staples.com and shipped to store for free. I am using them OTT on a smaller upright shooting board cut that I made. I am currently running them at about 9", which lets me pull back to the ear (I don't know my draw length, but I'm 5'11" and I don't have monkey arms, so about average). I'm shooting in the garage so I've been using mostly1/4" steel. At the current length they will put a 1/4" right through a coke can at 20' (far away as I can get) and are as accurate as anything else I've tried. They shoot 3/8" with authority too, but the richochets are too scary! 
I'm really looking forward to taking them out and shooting at 30' to compare them with my Trumark RRT equiped FS-1 wrist rocket. I think with some experimenting and maybe even doubling (at the price why not?) they will do very well.


----------



## Delaney

Alright im in im going to staples tomorrow to order my 107s. It sounds like they will be perfect for the little guys im giving out for christmas and at this price i can even fork over an extra band set or two also


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Glad to here you got some aamj! You've offered up some great input, and once you get out and test I'm sure we'll hear some more good observations.

Good to here your getting some Delaney, by the end of the month we will have an excellent wealth of information on these bands!







It seems like they're intended purpose for quite a few people, including myself, is to be target bands...and "gift bands" for other shooters.

So you ordered them off staples.com?....are these the bands? ......because now I am really excited to order, but I need to make sure because these are different from the pale crepes on Amazon.
http://www.staples.c...CH#revs_content
Two business day shipping sounds good to me, and with all of this good feedback at this point, I am chomping at the bit to get a hold of them. I'd love to get some feedback from you aamj on whether or not those in the link were the bands you received....just to clarify.

Thanks in advance, keep up the flow of info
- John


----------



## dragonmaster

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Glad to here you got some aamj! You've offered up some great input, and once you get out and test I'm sure we'll hear some more good observations.
> 
> Good to here your getting some Delaney, by the end of the month we will have an excellent wealth of information on these bands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like they're intended purpose for quite a few people, including myself, is to be target bands...and "gift bands" for other shooters.
> 
> So you ordered them off staples.com?....are these the bands? ......because now I am really excited to order, but I need to make sure because these are different from the pale crepes on Amazon.
> http://www.staples.c...CH#revs_content
> Two business day shipping sounds good to me, and with all of this good feedback at this point, I am chomping at the bit to get a hold of them. I'd love to get some feedback from you aamj on whether or not those in the link were the bands you received....just to clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance, keep up the flow of info
> - John


I just got a box of the sterling havent tied any up yet but will soon and post back then.


----------



## M.J

After using mine for a week a few things stand out for me.
First is that these bands are very durable. I use mine on a small, unfinished board-cut that doesn't have the cleanest top edges (I can't put it down long enough to poly coat it







) and the bands still hold up great. They also seem very consistant in their stretch, I haven't had to re-tie since a bit of initial stretching.
Second, these are what I'm going to put on my gift slings, but I think I'll stick with chained bands for my shooters. My un-scientific Coke can testing has shown that at the same draw length my chained bands (33s chained 4-3-3) are a lighter pull and hit noticeably harder with equal or greater accuracy. I'm shooting 1/4" steel at 20ft in the garage. With the 107s I get about 1 out of 6 to penetrate the can, the chains do it 5 out of 6 times or more. The chains are more of a bother to make (but easier to attatch to the pouch for sure) and require more attention, but are worth it to me.


----------



## The Gopher

Brewman, i don't think anyone is suggesting that a set of doubled 107's will rival a set of Bill's bands for performance, but i don't think bills bands cost 22 cents per set do they? The title is flatbands on a budget. As far as effort is concerned, it takes me about 2 minutes to fully make and a attach a bandset made from 107's, and as i mentioned it costs less than a quarter.


----------



## dragonmaster

Think I like them in single setup and I use Dan's way of attaching the pouch so it takes me bout a minute to make and tie on a set.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

But were do you get them for 22 cents a set with the shipping? Tex-Shooter


----------



## dragonmaster

I get mine at the office supply store down the street free shipping and get them in a day or two but I think mine average out to bout $0.50.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The point that I was going to make was a sheet of my .030 latex will make 57 single express bands. At $12 shipped any where in the USA that comes to that comes to about 21 cents per band if you want to cut your own. -- Tex Shooter


----------



## bbshooter

From McMaster-Carr one pound of #107 Pale Crepe Gold

$6.50 for 60 bands......30 possible band sets
$5.00 for Shipping and Handling

Equals

38 cents per band set


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I have both Tex's bands and Alliance 107 bands. The difference is night and day. Tex's bands are faster and easier to pull. They are far superior to the 107s.


----------



## Rayshot

I have waited nearly a year for my supply of thera band to be depleted to feel justified in buying re flatband material (Tex's bands or sheet). And most likely will buy the sheet and perhaps a couple of band sets. The reason is I got a band set from him and loved the band set. The best way to put it is that It feels like all the key factors are in place for a near perfect set for what I like. Others have bragged for Tex, about his sets. Then when he breaks down buying a sheet from him, how can one not go with that?


----------



## dragonmaster

Not knocking Tex's band they are far better than 105 or 107's by far but I'm not the greatest at cutting bands but in the nearer future will be buying a sheet Ive shot his bands and love the way they preform but the rubber band's are easy for me to get no cutting and seem to do well enough for shooting cans Ive tryed a few set's from Gary and I'm very impressed with them as well but for me I can walk down the street today and with in a day or to have 30 band set's for under $10.00


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Okay, to clear a few things up here, and I'm sure I speak for many others from this standpoint, we are not knocking the bandsets of the likes of Tex, Flatband, or any other vendors. But, when there is an interesting development in the slingshot world, as usual, we share, compare, inquire, and debate. This thread on the large rubberbnads has been an interesting development thus far, I've learned a lot, and I don't doubt it has aided others in the sport who may be on very low budgets, may not be able to order online, or may want to grab 1/4lb at the local office store to get going in the sport. That's what this site is about right?

I too own a set of Tex's bands now and I really do love them, and I will probably end up preferring them to the large rubberbands I just ordered. Nevertheless I am an experimenter and not the greatest cutter so these fit the bill. I really hope that this doesn't turn into the 1,000,000 which elastic is best argument. We are all just sharing our thoughts and enthusiasm about these for now.

*To each their own, we all have a right to our own opinions and preferences, we cannot force ways onto each other, nor can we judge because ones ways. Let's be honest, every new development (I'm not sure whether or not we can consider this new or not) in the slingshot world regarding bands brings us closer and closer to the elusive state of nirvana when it comes to slingshots.....which is what we are collectively trying to achieve each day.

*Okay aside from that lets get back to doing what we all do best.....thats is definitely and excellent price per bandset Tex, someday I'll give that a try, if only I wasn't such a bad/slow cutter. As to my price per bandset, I just came upon an incredible deal online. I was able to get a code that I searched for on Google to get free shipping, which meant 9 dollars off!!!!

With such a great opportunity to buy some bands I jumped on it a I have some spare cash at the moment.. (ended that night







) ....here is the break down, yes I went a little crazy :

1 lb of Alliance Sterling #107s = 50 of them - $5.50 - 25 bandsets - .22 cents a bandset ...... not to bad + no cutting + no measuring

1/2 lb of Alliance Pale Crepe 107s = 30 of them - $3.25 - 15 bandsets - 21.6 cents a bandset ....... again not bad, no cutting + no measuring

1lb of Universal #105s = 50 of them - $3.20 - 25 bandsets - 12.8 cents a bandset ........ thats sounds great to me!!! will probably work good as target shooters

1/4 lb of Universal # 64s = 88 of them - $1.00 - used for chains 3-4 bandsets - 25-33 cents a bandset ...... just wanted to try them for my chained 64s, no matter what, 1 dollar will not be a loss because I will achieve around 1,000 or more shots with 3-4 bandsets*

+ FREE SHIPPING

*I'm very happy with my purchase, I think no matter what I will get my moneys worth even when I'm giving away about 5-10 bandsets as gifts. I will be sure to update all of you if I ever get them by the weekedn I will try to shoot some with at least 2 kinds and compare.... The 107s have potential for different things, including cutting in half, shortening, doubling at full length once cut or even taking uncut and attached with a 105 at the end. There are many possibilities, as with the chains......I'm excited to receive them.

I spent quite some time on this post, in hope it will both clear up some issues on the thread and help out others with the prices, amounts, etc. When time allows, and this won't be for a while, I may have a go at doing 2 or three size 84 rubberbands on a bandset...could be interesting

Take care everyone...
- John


----------



## Rayshot

To clear things up I didn't intend for my comments to infringe on the point of the thread so I am sorry anyone thought I was intending to change one's point of view, or criticize that someone would be interested with the rubber band idea.

I only meant to praise Tex's product. In fact I have an interest in trying the 107's since I like to know the characteristics of what is out there.

I realize you want to keep this on track but sometimes you guys get too touchy. Just leave a comment alone if it isn't perfectly stated.


----------



## dragonmaster

I don't think anybody got there feathers ruffled I hope it didn't sound like I did I'M just not that great at words but Tex made a good point that I bet not to many members realize about his latex sheets


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

It's all good in my camp Ray, I have no problems with your post or any others, just it sort of looked like this topic was dipping towards a turn for the worse, and I absolutely hate forum arguments and conflicts.

I just posted that from the heart in hopes to both get the thread back on track and relieve tension, clear up the situation..........In this case, it is quite possible either myself or even others may have misinterpreted the discussion at this stage....it happens, its all in text with little emotion, tone, facial expressions, body language, etc. It can be hard to interpret at times.

Yes, some can get a bit too touchy, personally I try not to get worked up about anything at all on a forum, because honestly I don't know any of you!







Let's just get back to business here, if anyone would like me to change my post, I'm open for that as it seems I may have taken it a bit wrong.

In close, I am not at all bothered by any previous posts, my post was a preventative measure I guess, because I was thinking the worse...... and it seems I have come off wrong.....nevertheless, I hope the info in my post helps at least someone a bit

I can't wait for more updates and thoughts on these rubberbands, I will surely go in as much detail as I am able to once I get shooting, if time allows.

Take Care everyone - John


----------



## Rayshot

BaneofSmallGame said:


> It's all good in my camp Ray, I have no problems with your post or any others, just it sort of looked like this topic was dipping towards a turn for the worse, and I absolutely hate forum arguments and conflicts.
> 
> I just posted that from the heart in hopes to both get the thread back on track and relieve tension, clear up the situation..........In this case, it is quite possible either myself or even others may have misinterpreted the discussion at this stage....it happens, its all in text with little emotion, tone, facial expressions, body language, etc. It can be hard to interpret at times.
> 
> Yes, some can get a bit too touchy, personally I try not to get worked up about anything at all on a forum, because honestly I don't know any of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just get back to business here, if anyone would like me to change my post, I'm open for that as it seems I may have taken it a bit wrong.
> 
> In close, I am not at all bothered by any previous posts, my post was a preventative measure I guess, because I was thinking the worse...... and it seems I have come off wrong.....nevertheless, I hope the info in my post helps at least someone a bit
> 
> I can't wait for more updates and thoughts on these rubberbands, I will surely go in as much detail as I am able to once I get shooting, if time allows.
> 
> Take Care everyone - John


John you did a stellar job of wording the tread at an earlier point to keep the tread on it's intended course. Perhaps I was too touchy. Nonetheless I am enjoying the subject of these bands (105 and 107s).


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Maybe I need to clarify my point, too, because I sure didn't intend to upset anyone. I have some Tex bands and I have a box of 107s. Each have their place. I bought the 107s to try them out, and use them to build replicas of the slingshots my boys used to make. They certainly are good enough for plinking, and by doubling would be powerful enough for hunting. I just wanted to point out that if price is the major consideration, saving a few cents by buying the 107s is not a real good deal, because Tex's bands aren't that much more.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I looked through my archives to find this picture that I had. This photo was made in about 2008 even through the properties say 2010 (it was moved). Wow what kind of bands are on that thing, could they be 107’s? Gnaw, Tex would never use 107’s would he? They are!!!! The matter of fact, I kind of like them for wing shooting with 5/8 marbles. Because they don’t shoot as far as my field bands and are easier to see trace misses. Nope, there is nothing wrong with 107’s if you understand there limits – Tex-Shooter


----------



## Niagara

The 107 size sounds like the type i was using 30 years ago they worked very well back then. I would like to buy more and test them out. I also need a lead ball mold. I wish i had a chronograph to test my work. I think i can see my results with shooting into putty. This forum is a nice way to bounce ideas and look at others design work.


----------



## The Gopher

i can find them locally, but even if you do have to order them, mcmaster carr has reasonable shipping. But your right, if you have to pay for shipping this would probably double cost to a bit less than 50 cents per set!


----------



## The Gopher

Tex, i didn't realilze that you could get your latex sheet that cheap! mind posting a link? this is something i would be interested in since i already have a rotary cutter, etc.

But i still think there is appeal for 107's since there is no cutting involved.

I've never claimed that using 107's were top performers, just a cheap, easily obtainable, easily processable material for making slingshot bands.


----------



## Delaney

One of the main reasons i was immediately interested in the 107s is the simple fact that i can pick them up from the store(I have a weird thing about ordering stuff online, dont like it much). I also need something cheap and easy (im still talking about bandsets here) that still had a kind of traditional look and since my band cutting ability is limited as is my time these days, and money for that matter, so these seem perfect. they also seem to be good bands for the gifts im making for christmas since most of the people that are getting them would only be shooting at targets anyway. So it sounds like theyre perfect for that to me. That being said I myself would love to get some real bands like Tex's for myself because i havent come across a single negetive review of them which is more than i can say for pretty much any other band on the market.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Woah, Tex himself has a picture of his 107s from the the past! They look good, good find as well.

Gopher, yes the appeal for me is the lack of cutting and measuring, meaning less time before going out for a shoot. And as to shipping, as you see from my order, there was no shipping whatsoever, therefore the cost per bandset was still very low.

Delaney, your post personifies my views in a nutshell..... minus the ordering online part....I agree on the gift part, no cutting, etc...and also the fact that Tex's bands have NO bad reviews or opinions whatsoever......an excellent sign without a doubt

Alright time for an update.....



> 1 lb of Alliance Sterling #107s = 50 of them - $5.50 - 25 bandsets - .22 cents a bandset ...... not to bad + no cutting + no measuring
> 
> 1/2 lb of Alliance Pale Crepe 107s = 30 of them - $3.25 - 15 bandsets - 21.6 cents a bandset ....... again not bad, no cutting + no measuring
> 
> 1lb of Universal #105s = 50 of them - $3.20 - 25 bandsets - 12.8 cents a bandset ........ thats sounds great to me!!! will probably work good as target shooters
> 
> 1/4 lb of Universal # 64s = 88 of them - $1.00 - used for chains 3-4 bandsets - 25-33 cents a bandset ...... just wanted to try them for my chained 64s, no matter what, 1 dollar will not be a loss because I will achieve around 1,000 or more shots with 3-4 bandsets*
> 
> + FREE SHIPPING*


Not only did I achieve free shipping, but they arrived in one day!!! I already have them , and I am absolutely overjoyed.....one of my best purchases when it comes to bands, ever...

Okay, so now that I have them, I will attempt to get banded up as soon as possible, that probably won't be until Saturday morning....sorry folks. Updates coming though.

First thoughts, I am thoroughly impressed by the strength and thickness of the Universal 105s, I will probably cut them for full length shooting, they seem to be very similar to gum rubber bands...

We will see, I'm excited to get going here...... and sorry I was all over the place, I didn't have much time to post today..









Cheers - John


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Niagara, even without a Chrony you can get an idea of performance. On a windless morning, go to a large body of water and shoot steel shot over it with the different set-ups. You can see the shot hit the water at long distances when it is smooth. You may be surprised at what shoots further; it is not always what you think. The set-up that shoots further has the most power. Remember you might need up to 400 yards (365 meters) of range. Shooting over water at targets 50 to 100 yards (45 to 91 meters) will also improve your release. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## philly

Great thread, keep it going, very informative.
Philly


----------



## M.J

Tex-Shooter said:


> Niagara, even without a Chrony you can get an idea of performance. On a windless morning, go to a large body of water and shoot steel shot over it with the different set-ups. You can see the shot hit the water at long distances when it is smooth. You may be surprised at what shoots further; it is not always what you think. The set-up that shoots further has the most power. Remember you might need up to 400 yards (365 meters) of range. Shooting over water at targets 50 to 100 yards (45 to 91 meters) will also improve your release. -- Tex-shooter


Tex I just have to tell you how great it is to have you on this forum. You always have great advice and are a wealth of information.


----------



## Delaney

I finally got my alliance sterling 107s and i think they are killer. I put a set on the gypsy rigged maple natural i made a few weeks ago and its really flinging the lead around my backyard. I just took two and cut them open and made it really long for butterfly style and its perfect for me since im 6'5" and have long arms to boot, I havent taken a lot of shots but the ones i have taken have been dead on and pretty powerful especially for getting about 25 band sets for $5. 89(i had a coupon). They are way better than i expected! check em out!
Brian


----------



## wd40

I'll see if Staples or Office Depot have some in today.


----------



## dragonmaster

Well time for a update Well I was making up a band set with 107's had a idea for a tapper. I had just got a package in the mail so had to divide shooten time. I took this set out strapped to my most accurate frame to try out. Started shooten at ten meters then after a bit moved out to twenty meters. This setup is shoooten harder then the single 105's or the double 107's. Now I don't have a crony but for me I don't really need one so see a difference. This setup all though not real fast does hit with a amazing impact and this was in 20 degree Temp's on cold bands. I took some pictures so it would be essayer to under stand the tapper. If you decide to try this tapper be careful and check the set for even draw as it is easy to get them a little off if you don't watch your measurement's close. I used a 1/4 inch peace of 17-45 tube to tie mine but you can use your on way to tie.


----------



## dragonmaster

Did some shooting with this setup just came in when I went out I thought I would take my BI-THOR out to just to see how it compared well with 3/8 steel they seem to hit just as hard and the drop was bout the same also so I think I'll be shooting with these for awhile


----------



## smitty

Great thread guys, I just now saw it for the first time. Thanks !


----------



## wd40

Southpaw from South Carolina was asking about the difference in the rubberband set-ups, flats versus chained. I thought I'd get both these back up there so he and other new ones could see them.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4390-can-i-use-100-rubbber-bands-big-sized-ones/page__pid__102098#entry102098

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2228-mexican-style-chained-rubber-bands/

I think they are both great threads.

WD40


----------



## danielh

This sounds fun and interesting. My standard is simple, for now i only shoot BBs and as long as i can punch a hole in a soda can at 33ft or a little farther, then my standards are met lol.


----------



## Teach

I've read this through from the start to here and have not seen anyone bring up the topic of band life. I've just received my first set of latex bands on my new Ocularis SS and they are quick. But I doubt I'll get more than 300 shots or so from them - time will tell. But with the 107 and 105 rubber bands I always get more than 500 and sometimes as much as 650 shots out of a set.

So if cost is the thing some are comparing you have to factor in band life to the cost equation.

I use the rubber bands on my Scout Gen I all the time and find them just fine for back yard destruction or small game like rabbit, squirrel, quail etc..

I've got a swack of banding material to go through but when it's done I'll be giving a sheet of Tex's a whorl just for shits n giggles. Gotta try it all to really know what's best for you. Already I'm ruling out stuff that is not good for me over the last year so it's a time consuming thing to try a whole bunch and find the best of the best for you.

Everyone has a different idea of what's best based on many factors and trade offs like convenience and price and cutting or not cutting vs performance and consistency. Ya gotta pick ur own poison and 105's and107's are a very viable alternative that give good performance for minimal cost and ease of procurement.


----------



## poekoelan

A quick alert to anyone wishing to purchase Alliance Sterling 105s......I purchased a pound of them on amazon. Definitely NOT the same as the Alliance Sterling 107s I purchased previously! Performance was lousy. After the fact I looked at Alliance's website and 105s were not even listed in the Sterling line.


----------



## Teach

Were these what you bought?

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25055/dp/B0017LP44I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435630642&sr=8-1&keywords=sterling+105


----------



## poekoelan

Yes


----------



## Teach

That's very disappointing, I know there are the crepe sterlings as well that definitely don't perform as well as the regulars.


----------



## calinb

Teach said:


> I've got a swack of banding material to go through but when it's done I'll be giving a sheet of Tex's a whorl just for ****s n giggles.


I put just over 1000 rounds through one of Tex's Light band sets, but I retied the set a total of four times when a band tore at the pouch! I was running a fairly high elongation factor.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43229-folding-bands-at-forks-for-cheapskate-reuse/#entry537690


----------



## lunasling

I have used 117b file bands with sucess good for plinking .

however im partial to tubes .


----------



## Larry Bass

What a great thread this has been! Seeing as it is an oldie goldie, I believe a lot of the newer shooters on here would benefit from it being bumped.  I've got a box of #107's coming in from Staples and will be trying to tie up a few sets on some of my natty forks asap.  Thank you to all who have made this thread so eye opening. Like a few of the boys have said, there's just something about the look of the oldish days, or bush lore or makeshift equipment style, that turns my crank.  lb


----------

